# Wind Cheetah Trikes



## Andy in Sig (28 Oct 2012)

Am I write in thinking that Wind Cheetah trikes are no more?

I've been psyching myself up to getting a recumbent trike and have been doing a bit of research and Wind Cheetah seems to have been silent for a few years. Has anybody got any more definite information?


----------



## StuAff (28 Oct 2012)

Nope, the company's still going, they've just put a new website up (the old one was very out-of-date). Now under new management, which accounts for them going quiet for a while.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2012)

There was a conversation one of the US sites and if the provided links are reliable - yes

http://opencorporates.com/companies/gb/05007395

http://www.cdrex.com/avd-windcheetah-limited-600903.html

However there is an updated 2012 website, so the company may have been bought / relaunched since then


----------



## Andy in Sig (28 Oct 2012)

StuAff said:


> Nope, the company's still going, they've just put a new website up (the old one was very out-of-date). Now under new management, which accounts for them going quiet for a while.


Thanks. As a result of your tip I had a look and found the website. It wasn't there a couple of months back.


----------

